# Scroll across - Roll back your "Improvements" to your you-tube browser - or fix them



## Havan_IronOak (Jun 7, 2015)

I used to watch You-Tube videos on my big screen TV via the Tivo You-tube applet. 

The latest round of changes has me abandoning that. 

I used to save things to "watch later" to my watch later playlist. I could then select that from the Tivo applet menu, scroll down to that playlist and then scroll across to the video that I wanted. 

The scroll across feature is now gone. I CAN still get there using You-Tube's internal skip ahead feature but that subjects me to their intro commercials for every item I scroll past.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

TiVo doesn't control this. Google does. The new HTML5 apps platform basically shifted all the development of the apps to the content provider, TiVo is just acting as a platform to display whatever app they choose to release. They no longer have style or button guidelines. The app creator gets to do pretty much whatever they want.


----------

